# Any MTB Apps available for my new Droid phone?



## cwmtb1 (Jan 23, 2007)

I just scored my new Droid from Verizon and totally diggin it so far. I just checked out the "Top 5 Mountain Bike Iphone Apps" here on MTBR and curious if anyone knows of any available for the Android 2.0 OS either now or in the works...


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I know Trimble Outdoors and MapMyRide promote their individual phone apps. Not sure if either has an Android app available yet.


----------



## cwmtb1 (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks Nate..

I just emailed Trimble Outdoors as it looks as if they have one compatible for an Android platform. Just now need to confirm if it's compatible for the Android 2.0 OS and the Verizon Droid. Still looking around MapmyRide website looking for compatibility also.

From what I can tell, if an App isn't currently availble now, it will be soon....


----------



## gmngueko (Mar 14, 2004)

*RUnGPS*

you have also RunGPS for Droid:
http://www.rungps.net/wiki/DownloadsEN


----------



## BDSmith (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm in the same boat, love the new phone. Can't wait for the development to come around like it did on the Iphone.

There is HowSteep, name is self explanatory.

Also SatSportLog, your speedometer, etc.

Waiting for some better things to come out. Both have free editions until then though. I know the second I buy anything the best app of the market will be released.


----------



## lowendrick (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm concerned about the SRA level. FCC testing suggests 1.49.


----------



## climb4fun (May 24, 2008)

Checkout My Tracks. It was created by one of Google's engineers. I've been using it for the past 5 months to record all my MTB rides and upload them to Google Docs and Google Maps. It's not MTB specific, but still a great must have app for android.
http://mytracks.appspot.com/


----------



## BDSmith (Nov 16, 2009)

^ That looks promising


----------



## Consuela (Jun 13, 2008)

Curious how the GPS reception is out in the mountains away from cell coverage. Does it give the Garmin Oregon, Colorado, etc a run for the money?


----------



## darkmatter (Oct 25, 2003)

I have been using CardioTrainer far a couple weeks and it doesn't suck to bad.


----------



## KYMtnBkr (Mar 12, 2006)

climb4fun said:


> Checkout My Tracks. It was created by one of Google's engineers. I've been using it for the past 5 months to record all my MTB rides and upload them to Google Docs and Google Maps. It's not MTB specific, but still a great must have app for android.
> http://mytracks.appspot.com/


It's awesome!


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*GPS and phone coverage*



Consuela said:


> Curious how the GPS reception is out in the mountains away from cell coverage. Does it give the Garmin Oregon, Colorado, etc a run for the money?


GPS and phone coverage are two different things. Yesterday I was out taking photos and there was no cell phone coverage. But Google MyTracks worked fine. You could not see the map because that is downloaded via the phone. However, when I got cell coverage back the track was overlaid on the maps and I could upload it and the stats to my Google account.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Wherewolf said:


> GPS and phone coverage are two different things. Yesterday I was out taking photos and there was no cell phone coverage. But Google MyTracks worked fine. You could not see the map because that is downloaded via the phone. However, when I got cell coverage back the track was overlaid on the maps and I could upload it and the stats to my Google account.


It will depend on the hardware of the particular phone. Most phones use some sort of assisted GPS features. Some (like my LG) use cell towers exclusively. Others have a separate GPS receiver chip and just use the cell tower triangulation to boost GPS performance. AGPS that augments the actual GPS signal with the cell towers can be quite accurate in areas where you get coverage for both signals. They don't perform as well when they get just one (like the GPS signal). Think early Garmin etrex performance before the current crop of high sensitivity receivers.

The only one that doesn't use AGPS that I know of is Garmin's Nuvifone. It has a better GPS chip in it, but it's a bit lacking in many of the other smartphone areas compared to others.


----------

